# Poliquin - Should women train the same as men?



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

The lovely @Bad Alan pointed me in the direction of this really interesting article on the subtle but notable differences between male/female training/diet principles.

Thought it was worth posting up here so you can geek-out like me and hopefully it'll help you a) train differently if you're a woman and B) train your girlfriends differently if you're a man!

http://www.poliquingroup.com/ArticlesMultimedia/Articles/Article/1047/Eleven_Amazing_Tips_To_Get_The_Most_Out_Of_Trainin.aspx

Enjoy xx


----------



## BOSS (Sep 9, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> The lovely @Bad Alan pointed me in the direction of this really interesting article on the subtle but notable differences between male/female training/diet principles.
> 
> Thought it was worth posting up here so you can geek-out like me and hopefully it'll help you a) train differently if you're a woman and B) train your girlfriends differently if you're a man!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure i agree with #10, but otherwise a very interesting article.


----------



## BOSS (Sep 9, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> The lovely @Bad Alan pointed me in the direction of this really interesting article on the subtle but notable differences between male/female training/diet principles.
> 
> Thought it was worth posting up here so you can geek-out like me and hopefully it'll help you a) train differently if you're a woman and B) * train your girlfriends **differently if you're a man!*
> 
> ...


TFW, no girlfriend


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

BOSS said:


> TFW, no girlfriend


Future gf then


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> The lovely @Bad Alan pointed me in the direction of this really interesting article on the subtle but notable differences between male/female training/diet principles.
> 
> Thought it was worth posting up here so you can geek-out like me and hopefully it'll help you a) train differently if you're a woman and B) train your girlfriends differently if you're a man!
> 
> ...


I think 1-5 are very good points as see alot of women only sticking to higher rep ranges with "toning" in mind. He has his YouTube channel up and running again now always some good stuff on there


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> The lovely @Bad Alan pointed me in the direction of this really interesting article on the subtle but notable differences between male/female training/diet principles.
> 
> Thought it was worth posting up here so you can geek-out like me and hopefully it'll help you a) train differently if you're a woman and B) train your girlfriends differently if you're a man!
> 
> ...


I think 1-5 are very good points as see alot of women only sticking to higher rep ranges with "toning" in mind. He has his YouTube channel up and running again now always some good stuff on there


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> I think 1-5 are very good points as see alot of women only sticking to higher rep ranges with "toning" in mind. He has his YouTube channel up and running again now always some good stuff on there


I think that has it's place, but shouldn't be followed year round.

New fb page too! Strength Sensei


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

interesting article indeed I agree with #10 actually women seem to have a higher threshold for pain and endurance , iv done the event tough guy a few times before , dunno if anyone's heard of it , but anyhow men were giving up left right and centre and the girls were just soldering on , I spoke to a bloke who'd been doin it for 20 years and said that was the norm


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

btw @RXQueenie , your aviator is sending me weak at the knees amazing shape :wub:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

AL_KILLIYA said:


> btw @RXQueenie , you
> 
> aviator is sending me weak at the knees amazing shape :wub:


Sunglasses do that to me too


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

AL_KILLIYA said:


> interesting article indeed I agree with #10 actually women seem to have a higher threshold for pain and endurance , iv done the event tough guy a few times before , dunno if anyone's heard of it , but anyhow men were giving up left right and centre and the girls were just soldering on , I spoke to a bloke who'd been doin it for 20 years and said that was the norm


This is what I find interesting, apparently it's because women clear hydrogen ions quicker than men - so lactic acid output is decreased. Hence if women are doing lactic acid training for fat loss, I'd give less rest periods than men.

It's also why - if technique is good - I think women see better results with training methods like CrossFit etc.


----------



## Winter (Dec 18, 2012)

What's the youtube channel?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't believe I missed this. Some very interesting points.

Thanks Queenie for the article


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

I've only just spotted this too, very interesting. Thanks for the link :thumbup1:


----------

